# Turkey Hunt Success.



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Grabbed my gun, ran 4 miles up the face of timp in white out conditions. Did not see a single human track. As I come to the top of a small ridge I run into about 10 toms face to face. I didn't shoot because I it felt it was too easy. So, I backed off and called for a an hour or two. It just kept snowing harder and harder. As I was calling I spotted the same group of toms sneaking through the brush about half a mile away. I grabbed my gun and circled around. 20 minutes later I cut them off at a small pass where they cross about 7500 feet. I took my pick and shot. It was a long and heavy hike off the mountain. i was kind of hoping to call them in like I had been doing while filming them earlier but it didn't work out that way. Here is the link with my video.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I love it!!! Congrats man!


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Good Job MAtt! Glad to see you didn't let yesterdays weather deter you from some great opening day success!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

good job, nice bird.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job what a rush Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

neato


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

good job!


----------



## PolarXJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Congrats!


----------

